# Dried mushrooms



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mini portabellas are on sale this week, 8 oz for $1. I bought 3 packages Sunday. Washed and sliced, spread on the dehydrator. Finished packing them away this morning. Had to smash them down a bit but I managed to get all 3 packages into a pint jar. 

The carrots are next.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I always forget about dehydrating mushrooms! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

we bought 10 packs last time I got buttons on sale. I dried a few and then canned up the rest. I figure this is the only way I am going to get mushrooms that aren't canned in China.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

do you have to pretreat like potatoes to keep from darkening never have done mushrooms not yet anyway


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We just string the morels up to dry. Works great!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can you eat them dried or do they later need to be re-hydrated and cooked?


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I get those boxes at the grocery store that are in the marked down produce rack and bring them home to dry. So far I have 8 big bags. The DD's have been hinting at a bag or so. Thinking of Christmas in a basket of goodies for them. Wonderful food dryed and then soaked in water for a bit and tossed in the stew.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't worry about them getting dark. They naturally turn dark as they cook and since they are sliced it's not like they're going to be large and really visible anyway.

I hope you can eat them dried or I am in big trouble. Gotta taste test your product. 

Haven't tried them in eggs. I think they would rehydrate ok if you soak them in milk for a while.


----------



## GypsyDals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love getting them on sale and drying them. It works out great here, because my husband doesn't like mushrooms. By drying them, I can add a handful or so at a time and not waste any. 
I soak mine in water or broth if I'm using them as a topping (like in spagetti). And thats it for the "cooking" process. If I'm using them in hamburger patties or meatloaf, I just mix them into the meat dried.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I tried mine today...little salt sprinkled on and yummy. I did not think they would taste good uncooked, but I was wrong. I cooked a few in some pasta yesterday, they were really good. I need to get more to dry.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to grind dried mushrooms to powder, and add them to sauces, or sprinkle them on meat about to be grilled. But since then I have learned that they can be rehydrated in hot water (save the water for soup or gravy), and then sauteed in butter or oil, and are still very good. I love dried mushrooms.
No pre-treating necessary. they dry perfectly nicely in the air (in a dry climate), or in a dehydrator on low. Probably the easiest thing there is to dry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Got my favorite mushroom recipie for you all if you want it.

Place a little Olive Oil (or Coconut Oil) in frying pay, sprinkle "minced" garlic in and let the garlic brown slightly. Then toss in your "sliced" mushrooms and pop a lid on all. Let it cook on slow to medium speed for a bit, turn over and do again. The juices that come out are excellent too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Place a little Olive Oil (or Coconut Oil) in frying pay, sprinkle "minced" garlic in and let the garlic brown slightly. Then toss in your "sliced" mushrooms and pop a lid on all. Let it cook on slow to medium speed for a bit, turn over and do again. The juices that come out are excellent too.


I can eat many pounds cooked that way. I have eaten many pounds cooked that way.

The large portabellas are really good that way. Bacon grease is an acceptable substitute for olive oil.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I forget about dehydrating them as well. I don't know how many times I buy them and then forget I have them and they go bad! I think I am going to start dehydrating them right away. 

And Danaus- Bacon grease is an acceptable substitute for anything!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I bought 3 more pounds today. After reading some of the "sale" threads on grocery prices I checked the regular price and these are half off. I may have to get more before Sunday.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Feisty Farm said:


> I forget about dehydrating them as well. I don't know how many times I buy them and then forget I have them and they go bad! I think I am going to start dehydrating them right away.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I dehydrated mine. Everytime I invest in fresh mushrooms, I forget I have them, and next thing you know...science project in refer..lol. I just sprayed some oil on a cookie sheet and set the oven one 300 then when it was hot I turned it down as low as it would go and gave it 5 minutes to cool down, put tray in oven and went to bed they were perfect the next morning.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I get a great deal at the FM on mushrooms. I go at the end of the market and can usually pick up 10 lb of mushrooms for under $5.

I'll either slice & dehydrate or can them up. Canning is easy. clean mushrooms, cover with water, boil for 5 minutes. Leave 1" headspace. (optional: Salt 1/4 tsp for half pints, 1/2 tsp for pints). Ladle boiling water over mushrooms leaving 1" headspace.

Process half pints & pints 45 minutes @ 10 lb pressure.

Additionally, I'll take the water I've boiled the mushrooms in and pressure can that also.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I only buy mushrooms when they are on markdown at my local Kroger's .I will cook one container with some garlic and the rest I dehydrate (usually get 4 to 6 containers at a time at.99 each ).Then I will grind some into powder to use in many dishes and leave some to use in dishes such as spaghetti .When I can get the ----iki mushrooms I dehydrate them and eat them as a snack like chips !!! The ----iki are the only ones I like to eat like chips ..Oh so good !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I used some today in mashed potatoes. Crumbled nicely and the larger bits rehydrated beautifully.

I hope they go on sale again soon. I found 2 more trays for the dehydrator.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just dehydrated 4 lbs and they are delicious. I got them for $1.00 lb.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for this, mushrooms are on sale for 10/$10 get the 11th one free at Meijer this coming week and I want to dry some up.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the Meijer sale.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I do love drying mushrooms.
You feel rich as a king to have those jars of dried mushrooms in the pantry.
But I can't do them inside. The smell after about the 4th hour just about kills me.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I just dried 20+ lbs.of Hen-of-the-Woods mushrooms (a wild variety) and ended up with 20 oz. of dried mushrooms. 1 oz dried = 4 oz fresh (any mushroom), but you could just can them as MuellersLaneFarm said. Saute them in a little butter, do them up in 4 or 8 oz. jars for 40 min. and you're good to go.

When rehydrating them, use the mushroom water for making rice- excellent!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Feisty Farm said:


> And Danaus- Bacon grease is an acceptable substitute for anything!!


That goes without saying :bouncy:


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Thanks for this, mushrooms are on sale for 10/$10 get the 11th one free at Meijer this coming week and I want to dry some up.


Thanks for the heads up! Might have to get 10#, (or 20  )


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I am adding small jars to my gift baskets .one each of sliced dehydrated and one of mushroom powder made from the stems that seemed tobe too hard when rehydrated ..


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I saw the ad this morning and the mushrooms come out to be $1.80/lb. What a great buy! The minibellas are baby portabellas. It would be nice if they had the full size ones for that price!


----------

